

Hackernews should add a "follow" concept - itamarb

If I like someone submissions, It would be great if I would be able to follow his submissions.
======
michael_dorfman
You mean like this? <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=itamarb>

(In case you are interested, the comments feed is at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=itamarb>)

------
ColinWright
You mean like this: <http://hackerfollow.com/>

Or this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1941631>

